# Wooden Book



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Last Night as I was laying in bed, I thought that maybe I could make a wooden book.

So today I cut the pages out of veneer and sized them. Then with a plastic spiral binder, I punched the holes and bound them.

The rejects wer cut down to smaller size and the pages that split along the edges were cut to an irregular shape.
These are for folks to paste pictures or text,or stickers in as they are blank pages.

Fun in the shop today,
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Herb Stoops...
That is so squared away...
I like it...
what is to be your writing medium ???...
inlays ???...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> @Herb Stoops...
> That is so squared away...
> I like it...
> what is to be your writing medium ???...
> inlays ???...


I will let the people who I gift them to figure that out. I was thinking of pasting pictures etc.

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome Herb.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What a novel idea Herb. Those have to be one of a kind.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Last Night as I was laying in bed, I thought that maybe I could make a wooden book.
> 
> So today I cut the pages out of veneer and sized them. Then with a plastic spiral binder, I punched the holes and bound them.
> 
> ...


We used to have one of those machines at work to use in putting together bound copies of technical reports, never thought that I'd see one used to make a book from veneer pages. A very inventive idea that you had.

Tom


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats a winner Herb!!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good idea.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done Herb. would be great to see one or more of them when the recipient has filled the pages.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Wow! That is so great! Innovation at work! As much as I hate to admit it, I found one of those machines in a dumpster and grabbed it not knowing what in the heck it was. I still have that old thing in my shop. I may get it out and steal your Idea, if you don't mind! Thank you for your awesome pics and inspiration!
Tim


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Neat, But I have a question.

What is going to stop the veneer from splitting along the grain where the holes are punched? I would think after many times of flipping the pages this would start to happen.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Neat, But I have a question.
> 
> What is going to stop the veneer from splitting along the grain where the holes are punched? I would think after many times of flipping the pages this would start to happen.


So far, so good.

I did a mock up of the holes before I built this and the holes punched the opposite side did fail because they were the short way of the grain in the hole.
I did test one side grain one like they are punched. It held surprisingly well. I finally made it fail but it take some effort on my part before it failed. 
It isn't childproof, but it is just a novelty.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Herb Stoops...

what if you put a layer of fiber tape on one side (inside)???....
just in case..

3M Filament Tape, 3M Reinforce Tape 8915 - DaTong Corp


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea....Herb..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> @Herb Stoops...
> 
> what if you put a layer of fiber tape on one side (inside)???....
> just in case..
> ...


I think you've got something there, Stick.

I will experiment some more.

Herb


----------

